# So Who Wants to See Half-Wilds?



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Very long story short, my luck has been horrendous lately.

Wild rats first, male caught and taken away by Toronto Wildlife Centre, then months later the Sendai Virus, then a lice infestation, then I got hit by a car (no lasting damage), losing my internet for 3 weeks, and during this time a surprise birth of 2 huuuge boys to my older girl Misu. Two days later, another girl blew up and gave birth and another 1 day after that. I realized that the wild boy had been released just outside my apartment by the TWC and he had made it back into Ratty Heaven. *doh*. He is now completely blocked out with a combo of rolled up hardware cloth, bricks and wire...but the damage is done. Next would be Hayla's emergency spay from what I though was a prolapsed uterus but ended up being a huge uterine polyp being pushed out of her body by a telescoping uterus, etc. Ugh! Then my last girl Inky gave birth to TWELVE more. Arrrrggh!!! Inky's a cute girl but rather manic so I knew her pups would need more work than any of the others who have gentler, sweeter moms. I also knew I was getting to test the theory of Nature Vs. Nuture and so far I am winning! At 13 days of age, Xanthe abandoned her litter of 7 (there were 8 but one had died at a week old). Her pups were small and malnourished and fortunately my older girl with the Behemoths adopted and fed them within minutes of introduction. Sadly 3 of the weakest died overnight leaving me with 4 Wee's (2 boys and 2 girls).

Luckily 9 will be leaving, and only 17 staying with me...hehehehehe. A rescue friend will be taking all 5 boys from Inky's litter and another friend will take the 2 Wee girls and 2 other girls from Inky's litter.

Did I mention that Inky was a rex and had 3 rexy girls and 2 rexy boys? :lol: (1 berk girl is staying)
Relaxed baby at 15 days









Last night in the Corral with Bianca's 4 girls, and all the Wee's (incl, the boys who are underdeveloped and still nursing a lot)









Rexy baby at 23 days old









Bianca's cuties at 31 days old (she had 4 girls and 4 boys...all staying)









and Misu my lovely puppydog of a rat, the older girl who had the 2 Monster boys Marsky and Java (150 grams at 5 weeks of age Behemoths) and adopted the Wee's who were 10-12 grams when they arrived at 13 days...they were at a foster home before the abandonment)
Just arrived









Violet the brave wee girl









Marsky cuddling up to his new siblings...half-brothers and sisters









and now at 38 days of age
Marsky belly gets kissed a lot








Java









and The Wee's who I think look like wallabies

Camas the biggest boy trying to climb up my hand









Delphi the wee-est girl

















Violet









and Thistle (the 2 boys are staying)
















;D


----------



## ndmpatriot (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow! You have your hands full! They are all so cute and look so sweet!! Thank God for Misu for taking the Wee's in!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow you certainly have your hands full! I dont know how you manage it sometimes lol. 

The picture of Violet drinking is adorable!


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

Aww! I want one! They're so adorably precious!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

What cuties! Sounds like a lot of work XD


----------

